# Portugal-Algarve



## Mühle (27. September 2002)

Hallo Leute,
fahre ganz kurzfristig am kommenden Mittwoch mit meinem Bruder für eine Woche an die Algarve nach Portugal.
Der Urlaub soll natürlich nicht unbedingt im Zeichen des Angelns stehen, aber ich überlege, ob ich vorsichtshalber trotzdem ne Rute mitnehme. Hat jemand Erfahrung, ob da irgendwie was zu holen ist??? Wenn nicht, dann brauch ich ja gar keine Rute mitzunehmen. 
Bin für alle Infos dankbar!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Mühle (29. September 2002)

Leute, Mittwoch geht&acute;s los! War wirklich noch nie jemand von Euch da??? Also nochmal hoch hiermit!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Klausi (29. September 2002)

Da ist mir das zu warm ich fahre lieber nach Norge :q  :q  :q


----------



## Mühle (29. September 2002)

@ Klausi

Solche Tips sind echt goldwert!  

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (29. September 2002)

Hi Mühle, ich war schonmal an der Algarve, ist aber schon einige Monde her, 1991. Ich war aber nicht zum Angeln dort, leider. Man konnte aber dort Hochseeangelturen machen, wenn ich mich richtig entsinne von Sagres aus. Ich weis aber leider nicht ob die da auch Leihgerät haben. 
Wünsche dir aber trotdem einen schönen Urlaub, einen Ausflug zum südöstlichten Punkt Europas, Cup Don Vincente (oder so änlich), würde ich dir empfehlen. #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. September 2002)

Hallo Mühle,
ich war letztes Jahr in Portugal. Vergiß die Angelei! Ich habe 40 kg. Angelgerät mitgenommen und nur einmal etwas ausgepackt - um die Kinder etwas zu beruhigen und ihnen zu
beweisen, das es sich nicht lohnt.
Es gibt einige Hochseetouren, die in den Häfen angeboten werden. Das eine sind Touren zum Grundangeln - hab ich auch mal mitgemacht. Wird auch nur wenig gefangen. Einige Brassenarten, Stöcker und hauptsächlich Petermännchen. Kannst du getrost vergessen - aus anglerischer Sicht. Ist ein schönen Tag auf See - mehr aber nicht.
Die anderen Hochseetouren, sog. &quot;BIG Game Touren&quot; sind sehr
teuer, bieten aber wenig Professionalität. Ich habe schon an
einigen Orten auf der Welt Big Game gemacht. Vergiß es - es
lohnt sich nicht, es sei denn, dir macht es nichts aus, erst einmal 1 oder 2ooo Euro auszugeben und dich dann mit
einem Hai abzufinden. Haie sind so in etwa das uninteressan-
teste, was es aus meiner Sicht für Angler zu fangen gibt!
Also: Freu dich auf die schönste Küste der Welt, genieße einen schönen Robalo vom Grill und trink einen kühlen Vino Verde! :m


----------



## Mac (30. September 2002)

*Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo Mühle,
hatte vor einiger Zeit auch ne Anfrage zu Portugal. Leider Null Resonanz.
Aber ich will Dich trösten. Du solltest Angelzeug mitnehmen, denn es läßt sich sehr wohl dort angeln. Die Portugiesen fischen sehr viel, aber überwiegend mit altem Gerät. Brandungsfischen geht gut und lecker sind die Fische auch. Von den Klippen angeln wie die Einheimischen ist ungewohnt und sehr derbe, da die Fische hochgekurbelt werden müssen. Aber funktioniert auch.

Sag mir mal was Dich interessiert (Fischart, Angelart usw.) und ich gebe Dir nen Ratschlag, wie Du auch mit überschaubarem Gerät (Flugzeugtauglich !) dort unten prima Fischen kannst. Schicke mir mal ne private Mail und ich melde mich . Bis Mittwoch haut das ja noch hin.

Also man los. Portugal hat immerhin jede Menge Flüsse, einen Atlantik vom Feinsten und auch leckere Fische.  :q 

Bis dann

Mac


----------



## Nordlicht (30. September 2002)

nimm lange ruten mit da es dort fast nur steilküste gibt !!
ich habe vor 4 jahren dort hornhechte gefangen, also spinnrute nicht vergessen.
ansonsten gilt`s wie immer...die eingeborenen beobachten !

so long...


----------



## Tiffy (30. September 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte nur kurz kundtun das ich diesen Beitrag mit großem Interesse verfolge. Wenn es Infos gibt dann hätte ich die auch gerne. Ich denke drüber nach im nächsten Jahr mal dort hin zu fahren.


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Oktober 2002)

Also Mac, ich weiß nicht!
Ich bin 14 Tage rumgelaufen und habe nichts vernünftiges an Fisch bei den Anglern gesehen. Kleine Brassenarten, kleine
Meeräschen, das wars. Köderbeschaffung im Urlaub? Die Einhei
mischen suchen stundenlang nach irgendwelchen kleinen Muscheln, zu kaufen gibts eigentlich nichts.
Portugiesen haben mir aber selbst gesagt, dass man die Algarve zum angeln eigentlich vergessen kann. Die Angelei ist an der atlantischen Westküste einfach besser. Dort habe
ich auch bessere Fische gesehn.


----------



## Mühle (10. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Leute,
bin seit gestern wieder im Lande. Es war ein Super Urlaub!

@ Stuffel, Dolfin, Mac, Nordlicht

Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Tipps. Insgesamt war der Urlaub echt Klasse, geangelt habe ich aber leider nur zweimal. Ich hatte mir eine Minimalausrüstung mitgenommen, bestehend aus zwei mitleren Teleruten und dazu Zubehör fürs Posen- Spinn- und Grundangeln. Das erste Mal ging ich mit dem Spinner los. Gefangen habe ich gar nichts. Jedoch waren die Angelbedingungen auch denkbar schlecht, denn die Flut viel in die heißesteZeit um 2 bis 3 Uhr mittags und es war eigentlich kaum Brandung da, so dass mit Wolfsbarschen z.B. auch kaum zu rechnen war.
Das zweite Mal zog ich mit meinem Bruder mit Laufpose los, an einer Stelle, wo wir tags zuvor einheimische Angler beim Angeln vom Felsen beobachtet hatten. Mit Muschlefleisch und Mini-Nereiden, die wir selbst in kurzer Zeit gesammelt hatten, angelten wir mit relativ kleinen Haken direkt vor den Felsen. In relativ kurzer Zeit hatten wir sehr viele Bisse und erbeuteten etliche Fische, allesamt allerdings eher klein. Was das genau für welche waren, kann ich leider noch nicht sagen. Immerhin reichte die Ausbeute für eine Abendmahlzeit aus. 
An dem von Stuffel empfohlenen Cap waren wir auch. Sehr beeindruckend die 60 Meter hohen senkrechten Felswände.

Ansonsten war es wie gesagt ein sehr schöner Urlaunb, das Wetter konnte kaum besser sein.

Nochmal Danke für die Tipps, wenn ich auch nicht oft angeln war.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Laksos (10. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Mühle,

prima, das war ja doch ein schöner + anglerisch wenigstens auch ein bischen interessanter Urlaub! Welcome back!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (10. Oktober 2002)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Welcome Back. Schön das es dir gefallen hat. Die Felsküste und er Leuchtturm an diesem südöstlichten Punkt Europas ist schon nicht schlecht.   #h  :m


----------



## Bihn (24. Oktober 2002)

Leider laß ich den Beitrag erst heute, ich war in den letzten paar Jahren öfters in der nähe von Lagos und ich muß sagen das Angeln war immer sehr erfolgreich. Ob Süß oder Salzwasser geht alles recht gut. Beachtet aber, das ihr fürs Süßwasserangeln eine Lizenz kaufen müßt, diese gibt es in Portimao auf der Jagd und Fischereibehörde(kostet etwa 4€) für ein Jahr(Rute war 5 Minuten im Wasser und schon waren die Aufseher da :v ). Seen gibt es schöne im Monchickgebirge (Karpfen, Barsch, Forelle etc.).Im Meer ging es gut auf Dorade, Wolfsbarsch und Dornhecht Köder bekommt mann in Lagos in der Fischmarkthalle oder am Hafen dort ist auch ein Angelladen.


----------

